# تعلم الانجليزية باللهجة الامريكية-american slangs



## رغدالسيد (20 مارس 2012)

تعلم الانجليزية باللهجة الامريكية
american slangs





اليكم طريقة رائعة فى تعلم اللغة الانجليزية و باسلوب سهل و بسيط و عن جد هى المجموعة رائعة و مفقيدة فى تعلم اللغة الانجليزيةو تعلم قواعدها و محادثاتها باسلوب سهل و بسيط
american slangs






لمعرفة الموقع و مشاهدة الشرح فمن خلال الرابط التالى

Jennifer American slangs
وفى النهاية اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم 
​


----------

